# New pen



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

My best pen yet wish i could remember what kinda wood it is


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job Don - that really looks great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful job, Don...I'm guessin' Amboyna Burl...that makes the most fantastic pens of any of the woods I've worked with yet...:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking pen and I am with Jim on the wood.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah! Looks lake Amboyna. Great looking pen.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a beautiful grain and great looking pen. Great job.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, nice finish.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's a real beauty DD!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Looks like Amboyna to me...awesome !


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*



Tortuga said:


> Beautiful job, Don...I'm guessin' Amboyna Burl...that makes the most fantastic pens of any of the woods I've worked with yet...:cheers:


Thanks guys, that could be the wood but i think it's mallee burl !!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

"Posted Today, 04:33 AM " 
WOW, I thought I was an early bird......


----------

